# Twin Peaks carb cycling question!



## Just a guy (Feb 9, 2005)

I know u have a high carb day and a low carb day and also a NO carb day.... but in what order?? down and then up? or go from high to NO.  Any help would be great.  thanks


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2005)

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?pageID=159&issueID=15


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 9, 2005)

Jodi strikes again!!


----------



## sonofman (Mar 23, 2006)

The link does'nt work.  Could someone please post a working one?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2006)

http://www.avantlabs.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21334


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2006)

And she strikes once again!!


----------

